# CWM vs TWRP and JellyBean bootloops.



## melophat (Dec 27, 2011)

*Recoveries and JB Bootloops*​
*Select one option below that describes your experience with JB Leaks and your phone setup*

I use TWRP and have experienced bootloops after installing JB leaks1812.00%I use TWRPand HAVE NOT experienced bootloops after installing JB leaks5033.33%I use CWM and have experience bootloops after installing JB leaks3523.33%I use CWM and HAVE NOT experienced bootloops after installing JB leaks4731.33%


----------



## melophat (Dec 27, 2011)

Mod Type:: Leak

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
So there have been some discussions in the JB leaks threads that are saying that TWRP bootloops seem to be less common than CWM and that restoring backups with TWRP have been more successful than with CWM.. since there are multiple JB threads (and people are generally too lazy to search threads), Ive made this poll.. just fill out the poll and we should start to see some actual data to backup the claims of TWRP being more consistant with JB.. as always, comments are welcome, including any variations of the poll that I missed.


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm in the first option; TWRP terrified me so much I decided to scrap it and just go with CWM Touch. So far so good.


----------



## calebh (Jul 1, 2011)

I have flashed with both and have experience it with both it will work fine but after a few reboots on both it craps out and gets stuck. Wiping cache and dal cache have no effect.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to general as this isn't development.


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Both boot loop


----------



## Amphaeon (May 16, 2012)

Just installed vanir v2 and rolled back after playing for 30 mins. Did this twice with twrp. No issues here.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

No issues using twrp. I did wipe all options like 3 or 4 times prior to installing though.

I did notice that the 1st data wipe took awhile, the 2nd didn't take as long, and data wipes after the 2nd were almost instant. This leads me to believe that wiping once isn't wiping everything and 3 wipes is necessary.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Marathonman (Sep 10, 2011)

Some will argue it isn't necessary... But what's a few more seconds... I always wipe at least twice to be sure.


----------



## melophat (Dec 27, 2011)

fwiw, in my experince with the JB Leaks, I have cwm and installed it twice.. first time i installed, i did my nandroid, then did factory wipe 3 times, cache wipe 3 times, and dalvic wipe 3 times... installed the leak and had no problems at all.. rebooted a few times with no bootloops and then restored my nandroid fine.. second time, i followed the same procedure, factory wipe 3 times, cache wipe 3 times, dalvic wipe 3 times, installed the leak and added a bunch of my accounts to it.. rebooted twice and on the second time got the bootloops.. nandroid restore failed at data restore.. had to use adb to backup my sd card, then do a full wipe to stock with fastboot.. just my experience.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

No bootloops on twrp


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Mine bootlooped and corrupted all my files on TWRP today = /

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Evad3r (Jun 29, 2012)

I have the toro w/ cwm. moved from aokp b40 to the vicious jb v2. no issues, didn't even bother to do a factory wipe.


----------



## p011uX (Nov 14, 2011)

I have yet to experience any bootloops on CWM. Just longer boot times of about 5 minutes.


----------



## kisypher (May 29, 2012)

so far i have had ZERO issues with TWRP


----------



## nexusprime615 (Jun 29, 2012)

I am guessing the issue has nothing to do with the recovery being there have been issues with both and also no issues with both.


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

No boot loops here.... not going to say its not possible.... but I think a lot are the topical user error....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## melophat (Dec 27, 2011)

nexusprime615 said:


> I am guessing the issue has nothing to do with the recovery being there have been issues with both and also no issues with both.


This was my initial thought also, but there had been a decent amount of comments from twrp users saying they had no issues vs cwm users that said they did have issues, so i figured this would be a better way to clear that up.. the only thing that I can say may differ from one recovery to another is the ability to restore backups.. if CWM isn't handling something with the data sector that twrp is handling during the restore of a backup, that could be good to know.. ie: if i'm 100% sure that after a bootloop happens i'll be able to restore a twrp backup, as opposed to Possibly having issues with a cwm nandroid, i'll switch to twrp for the time being and do my backups with that while i'm playing with jb leaks..


----------



## Dr_w (Aug 6, 2011)

Long time cwm user and switched to twrp a few weeks ago. I've had zero issues with jb using twrp.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## melophat (Dec 27, 2011)

well, it's starting to look like there may be something to twrp being more consistantly good with this.. I'm assuming that cwm has more users than twrp and those users probably skew more toward the less knowledgable or unexperienced users as CWM is basically the default recovery that people go to... This would mean meaning that the chance of user error is CWM is marginally higher than in TWRP.. that being said, i find it interesting that of the users that voted, approx 41%( 10/24)37%(10/27) of the cwm users have had errors, vs approx 10%(5/29) of the TWRP users ..

edit: updated numbers and percentages..


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

melophat said:


> This was my initial thought also, but there had been a decent amount of comments from twrp users saying they had no issues vs cwm users that said they did have issues, so i figured this would be a better way to clear that up.. the only thing that I can say may differ from one recovery to another is the ability to restore backups.. if CWM isn't handling something with the data sector that twrp is handling during the restore of a backup, that could be good to know.. ie: if i'm 100% sure that after a bootloop happens i'll be able to restore a twrp backup, as opposed to Possibly having issues with a cwm nandroid, i'll switch to twrp for the time being and do my backups with that while i'm playing with jb leaks..


I can say after reading the comments i decided to try and install CM9 and then do a nandroid back to V's JB v2 just to see about the data issue.
I'm on CWM 5.5.0.4, I did the usual process of formating system/data/cache and devik cache...then restored from my V2 backup and all was perfect. Not sure if some are dirty flashing/restoring but if it's done in this order nothing should go wrong.


----------



## bunchdx (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm on cwm 
No boot loops no long booting no issues at all. Vanirbean v3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Budwizer (Dec 22, 2011)

Was using Koush's touch recovery and having a hell of a time. Reverted to Unstable Apps version of touch recovery (beta 5) and have been good with no more bootloops.


----------



## bwhite757 (Aug 16, 2011)

I've tried regular CWM, Touch CWM, and TWRP, with all variations of JellyBean currently on Rootz, and can say that ALL variations screw up my device. Everything is good until I reboot, then I get stuck on the Google screen, and have to use Toolkit to revert back to factory 4.0.2....

Also my nandroids always get hung up trying to restore data.... I like to wipe everything, but I even tried dirty flashing with same results... Clearing Cache/Dalvik does nothing to help the situation once I get hung on the Google screen.... Been a crack flasher since the OG days, 6 devices inbetween the OG Droid and the Nexus, I'm a seasoned veteran, so user error is a little less likely in my case...


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Guys what's happing here is the jb roms are not made from source this is obviously causing a slew of problems. The most notable is the data corruption they cause. Recovery has nothing at at all to do with this.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Twrp no bootloops just wipe system too

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

andrewjt19 said:


> Twrp no bootloops just wipe system too
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I was doing that. Still eventually got stuck. Nandroids were corrupted. Even tried to flash Liquid on a full wipe. It got halfway thru the boot animation then looped.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

DR3W5K1 said:


> Guys what's happing here is the jb roms are not made from source this is obviously causing a slew of problems. The most notable is the data corruption they cause. Recovery has nothing at at all to do with this.


This ^^

Also, everyone realizes that we don't have the appropriate bootloader or radios right? I'm sure that has something to do with some of the issues also.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

Vanirbean, jelly belly, vicious all worked via team win recovery
Axiom flow wouldn't finish install had to switch to clockwork mod recovery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jcutter347 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm using Clockworkmod touch. No boot loops or any other problems. I ALWAYS wipe everything... data/cache/dalvik.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Twrp has been good here with me. No boot loops and I've been flashing left and right with no issues. 
I Don't understand how many people get boot loop if they follow everything to a tee.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

I haven't had any issues using twrp at all. With jelly bean roms or any other. Some people have did twrp messes up scripts and other problems i just dont get using twrp recovery.


----------



## Bigwavedave25 (Jan 27, 2012)

Flashed VanirBean v5 with CWM 5.5.0.4 (with the "touch mod"... not full touch, but the one with normal small text and the soft button at the bottom for navigation)

No issues with initial flash or when flashing goodies and addons. Fast boot ups. 
Once I did a cold boot when swapping batteries and it took about 5min to boot. But no real issues with this modded version of CWM for me.

(Vz LTE GNex)


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

No issues with twrp here. Flashed 6 jb rom and multiple restores no problem

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Using twrp and one time my phone died, then when I plugged it in and turned it on it sat at the Google screen for like five minutes, then booted up normally. Other than that, no issues.


----------



## oxlong27 (Aug 2, 2011)

I installed jb and backups from cwm, cwm touch, and twrp to test, zero issues with any of them I also installed mods and kernels to jb with all three recoveries with no issues

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sweetbaboo (Jun 25, 2011)

just ditched CWM today. I was shocked that after multiple data/cache/dalvik wipes and format systems, I could install a new ROM and have all my data be available. Either that, or I'd hang on the Google Boot Screen. After installing TWRP and wiping multiple times, I was finally able to recover my phone.


----------

